# How to mount deer skull to wall?



## JustCouesIN

I used some old horse shoes I found


----------



## ruttinelk393

Might check out Skull Hooker's options for displaying them upright and more natural looking.... otherwise a nail and string will hang it flat.


----------



## tysonmurray

thanks for the tips


----------



## Jbully05

Nice thing about a skull hooker is they are fastened to it so you can rotate you heads if you have limited wall space. I also like using barn board.


----------



## Jbully05

Here is one on a skull hooker, they aren't fastened to it so you can rotate, you can also change the way they face


----------



## fencelake

I cut about an 1-1/2" - 2" thick piece of a log and drill a hole through it. I use the toggle bolts through the hole in the back of the skull and tighten it down. This seems to work really well.


----------



## Mrobley066

I have some hanging with just a large screw head in the spinal hole.


----------



## BeardedBowman1

Wood board and a screw, the ol fashion way


----------



## chuckwagon526

Wire through the small holes in the back of skull. Hang on screw.


----------



## merlinron

last one I mounted was done with a small wood oval plaque and pedestal off the oval plate that was cut to hold the head at the angle that made the antlers stand up more or less in a natural position. very easy to do. the short pedestal just had a hole in it that was slightly bigger than the screw I used and the screw went through the oval plaque, through the pedestal and into the skull that made up the bottom of the brain cavity. it's simple uncluttered and really brings attention the deer, because there isn't much else to see. I used Walnut because I some scraps from a cabinet I built, but any wood will work fine. the oval has an "ogee" routed edge and pedestal is just a piece of 3/4 by 1-1/4, cut long enough to hold the skull just off the plaque at the base of the skull. I used one of those little brass picture hangers to hang the plaque on the wall. the routed edge was done because I happen to have the equipment, but a nicely sanded edge would look just as nice, and the shape of the plaque can be any shape you like. my preference is to keep the plaque small, so that the wood plaque doesn't detract attention from the skull.


----------



## BigXX78

Heavy duty picture hanging cable through the sinus gaps in the back of the skull. Twist ends together. Hang on nail or picture hook.


----------



## rraymond

tysonmurray said:


> Any DIY ideas to mount a deer skull to the wall?


I make my own out of brackets and small bolts / nuts from hardware store. Bend to my liking . ,Paint whatever color of wall is. Don't like skulls teeth against the wall. Cost pennies. Forget them $15 or 30$ mounts


----------

